# Un negro o un moro ha hecho algo malo en algún sitio (da igual donde)



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2020)

Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".

¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
Hagan sus apuestas señores.
Rien ne va plus.
Apuesto por los esquimales.


----------



## BigJoe (17 Jul 2020)

Vaya, habrá sido culpa de nuestro racismo institucionalizado.

Traigámosle y demósle una paguita ,que paga Holanda ( o no)


----------



## hijoPutin (17 Jul 2020)

Progre que se calla cual puta con la Turra de genaro *en la VIDA REAL* viene a vencer al fakzismo en un Foro de 3000 usuarios

Que le pongan una medalla


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Jul 2020)

¿Y los rumanicos qué?

Nunca se mete nadie con esa chusma cuando son peores que los moros... que los negruzos no, eh? las cosas como son.


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2020)

Tío, yo entiendo que por la mañana estés más sensible de los buenos pollazos que te mete tu novio negro cada noche, tienes dudas, te planteas hacia donde va la relación, te escuece el culo, no quieres ser otra más, te entra la llorera...
Intentaremos hacerlo mejor pero no te prometemos nada.


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2020)




----------



## randomizer (17 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



TIRA AL IGNORE, HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## kornconath (17 Jul 2020)

hilo de follanegros multicultural que vive en barrio periférico casapapis


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Progre que se calla cual puta con la Turra de genaro *en la VIDA REAL* viene a vencer al fakzismo en un Foro de 3000 usuarios
> 
> Que le pongan una medalla



Los nazis, seguiréis siendo nazis, digáis lo que digáis.

Soy Calvo, estoy discriminado en esta sociedad HeteroPeluda

POSTDATA: TUS problemas personales con las mujeres, me sudan la polla.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2020)

Cuanto CM escozido.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2020)

randomizer dijo:


> TIRA AL IGNORE, HIJO DE PUTA









"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"


----------



## ischainyn (17 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



ese punto de masoquismo que teneis los guarros que os mola que os insulten de mí no lo vas a conseguir.....pedazo de guarro


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2020)

Que maravilloso nivel argumentario tienen los de VOX.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Jul 2020)

0,20?

Mucho dinero me parece a mi para la basura que postean


----------



## Nicors (17 Jul 2020)

Llamas nazis a quien no te baila el agua, típico rojo ignorante.
Deja ya lo pongo yo.


----------



## wintermute81 (17 Jul 2020)

Ok, guarro.


----------



## hijoPutin (17 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Los nazis, seguiréis siendo nazis, digáis lo que digáis.
> 
> Soy Calvo, estoy discriminado en esta sociedad HeteroPeluda
> 
> POSTDATA: TUS problemas personales con las mujeres, me sudan la polla.



Mis problemas vienen de ser discriminado *por el Estado*, pero te sigue sudando la polla


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Llamas nazis a quien no te baila el agua, típico rojo ignorante.
> Deja ya lo pongo yo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 376597



Llamo nazis a los que soys nazis.
Lo demás es derecha.

¡Callate ya "Rojo" isnorante!
¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Mis problemas vienen de ser discriminado *por el Estado*, pero te sigue sudando la polla



Me preocupan tus problemas tanto como a ti los de un moro.
(Y SI, me sudan la polla tus problemas como a ti los míos).


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Llamo nazis a los que soys nazis.
> Lo demás es derecha.
> 
> ¡Callate ya "Rojo" isnorante!
> ¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?



Al ignore ignorante.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Al ignore ignorante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 377287









"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 377371
> 
> 
> "Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"


----------



## Vil_Vacunas (18 Jul 2020)

Europa ya no paga, a ver como los mantenéis


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

Bill_Vacunas dijo:


> Europa ya no paga, a ver como los mantenéis



¿A mi qué me cuentas nazi?


----------



## Vil_Vacunas (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿A mi qué me cuentas nazi?



No quieres que vengan? Hay que ser generoso no? Puertas abiertas y fronteras cerradas.


----------



## Santolin (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



No sé, pregúntale al hombre que le cortaron un dedo el otro día unos panchitos


----------



## hijoPutin (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Me preocupan tus problemas tanto como a ti los de un moro.
> (Y SI, me sudan la polla tus problemas como a ti los míos).



Progre aplaude con las orejas la Discriminación Positiva, porque *empatiza *mucho con los problemas de las _Minorías Oprimidas_





.... pero *POSITIVA*, ¿eh?

Progre se encuentra con el producto secundario de tan bonitas politicas






_¿pero cómo vais a odiar a los que piden que el *Estado* os discrimine? ¿no véis que es por el bien de la Humanidad?_

Cuando progre ve que esos _subproductos secundarios_ reniegan de su Bonita Ideología... se acaba la empatía






_Ah, pos te jodes... perdedor_

Luego vienen los Trumpazos, y no se lo puede de creer





y así llegan los _No che podía de chaber _y los _cuñaus_, y los _Cpt a Posteriori_

Generando un proceso de _Feed-Back a nivel social_ sin saberlo, y luego gozan...

..primero flojo














...y luego fuerte de su Victoria














Sigue riendote de los _perdedores_, campeón.

Con...







... tigoem... pezó todo, uah


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Jul 2020)

Un blanco y un cristiano hicieron algo malo alguna vez eb alguna época.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Un blanco y un cristiano hicieron algo malo alguna vez eb alguna época.



Lo que hayan hecho blancos cristianos en otra época no me incube a mi.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Lo que hayan hecho blancos cristianos en otra época no me incube a mi.



Te equivocas, ya que eres subnormal.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Progre aplaude con las orejas la Discriminación Positiva, porque *empatiza *mucho con los problemas de las _Minorías Oprimidas_
> 
> .... pero *POSITIVA*, ¿eh?
> 
> ...




No me das la razón.... ¡Eres un progre!

¡Que te calles Rojo de mierda!  ("Argumento" definitivo)

¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2020)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Te equivocas, ya que eres subnormal.




No me das la razón.... ¡Eres un progre!

¡Que te calles Rojo de mierda!  ("Argumento" definitivo)

¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?


----------



## iaGulin (19 Jul 2020)

Hablais mucho de CM´S en este foro.. donde se apunta uno? xD


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Jul 2020)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hablais mucho de CM´S en este foro.. donde se apunta uno? xD



¡A pastar Rojo! (frase comodín)

¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?


----------



## iaGulin (19 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¡A pastar Rojo! (frase comodín)
> 
> ¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?



mmmm pos vale


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Hablas de "come mierdas".... ¿Y puntualizas "de vox"?
¿Y excluyes directamente a los mayores CM, que están estáis con la propaganda todo el día, intentando manipular y engañar a todo ser viviente)
¿Y te pones "el imparcial"?

Al ignore


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hablas de "come mierdas".... ¿Y puntualizas "de vox"?
> ¿Y excluyes directamente a los mayores CM, que están estáis con la propaganda todo el día, intentando manipular y engañar a todo ser viviente)
> ¿Y te pones "el imparcial"?
> 
> Al ignore



Otro nazi escocido.







"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"
Te voy a romper las piernas o meter en el ignore


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Jul 2020)

Otro nazi escocido.









"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"
Te voy a romper las piernas o meter en el ignore


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (29 Jul 2020)

atención al titular de la vanguardia sobre el negro que le ha robado la pistola a un policía


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Jul 2020)

Los que os emocionaís con las palizas a menas-delincuentes: daros una vuelta por África o Sudamérica.


----------



## silenus (30 Jul 2020)

Detenido un joven tras apuñalar a un hombre y llamarle «tonto español» en Orense

_Un joven de 22 años de edad ha sido detenido por apuñalar a otro hombre en el brazo en Orense. Según recoge Ep, la víctima se había tropezado en un bordillo, hecho tras el cual el agresor, *natural de Cuba*, le habría* llamado «tonto español»*.

A partir de ahí, la víctima contesta que tonto sería él y el presunto agresor le manifiesta que le esperaba fuera. Al parecer, el denunciante no le dio importancia, pero al salir el joven le está esperando con una navaja en la mano con la que *intenta apuñalarle en el estómago*._


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Jul 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Detenido un joven tras apuñalar a un hombre y llamarle «tonto español» en Orense
> 
> _Un joven de 22 años de edad ha sido detenido por apuñalar a otro hombre en el brazo en Orense. Según recoge Ep, la víctima se había tropezado en un bordillo, hecho tras el cual el agresor, *natural de Cuba*, le habría* llamado «tonto español»*.
> 
> A partir de ahí, la víctima contesta que tonto sería él y el presunto agresor le manifiesta que le esperaba fuera. Al parecer, el denunciante no le dio importancia, pero al salir el joven le está esperando con una navaja en la mano con la que *intenta apuñalarle en el estómago*._



Gracias por el Up.


----------



## silenus (31 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Gracias por el Up.



De nada.  

Detenido un marroquí por enviar cinco kilos de marihuana a Holanda y otros diez paquetes


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

Vaya, no sé de qué te enfadas, chiquitín, si es que a la gente de derechas, a lo único que odiamos es a los Criminales, a los estafadores, mentirosos, manipuladores, falsarios, timadores, vandalizadores, a los parias, peligros públicos para ellos y para sus familiares, los que se aprovechan de los débiles, los psicópatas, los que odian a su pobre padre, los que van de que quieren a sus hijas pequeñas, cuando en realidad se las suda completamente, los que buscan hacer daño para sentir placer, los que deseais el mal para sentiros más aliviados, los que os gusta engañar y traicionar.

Una pena que para veros reaccionar, nosotros nos veamos obligados a ser felices y tener una vida satisfactoria.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

Y sobre las tonterías que nombras del tiempo de la madre que te parió, de las pollas que te comes y tus fantasías de que te percutan analmente y te abran una vía gente con mascarillas y disfrazada incluso con un traje de conejo, y tus sucesivas diarreas y miedo a enloquecer debido seguramente a alguna ETS tipo el Sífilis o el coronaTsífilis, etc mejor decirte, holgazan gordo perezoso, que te vayas ya a tomar por culo y te quietes esa obsesión de mierda que tienes, cansado!

Mátate o algo, ugjajaja es bRoma

Todo lo de este post en "buckle" y en "mahou" en tu caso. 

Pereces una anchoa tú distorsionada, "Siempre" y en "momentos particulares al azar" un ancla fija ahí. Y todo el libro/curso/medio disponible entero. Y te introyectas todo lo malo, igual que una aspiradora programada por control remoto... Muy muy remoto. Por IP, una roomba que además chupa cristales, paredes, y medios sólidos o digitales.

Te queda grande hasta lo más básico.

Señor tácticas leninistas fracasadas. Jajaja

Aunque en verdad, no esperaba más de tí. (En el sentido estricto de la frase)

Por cierto, has notado que cada día que pasa, conforme discurre el tiempo, te vas haciendo más viejo y más pobre? En el sentido estricto. Te llaman el "Mofeta", porque los que te lo llaman están corriendo la voz por toda la ciudad ventosa...

Ventosa...

Ventosa...


----------



## perrosno (31 Jul 2020)

No se si un moro o un negro ha hecho algo malo, seguro que sí.
Pero tu de momento si lo has hecho, cagar este hilo de mierda que me ha hecho perder unos minutos de mi vida. Bye mugroso.


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?



negacionistas, insolidarios, egoistas, conspiranoicos, fachas, fundamentalistas, ultras, intolerantes, retrogados, irresponsables, terraplanistas, nazis, machistas, (ponga aqui su prefijo)fobico... o simplemente gilipollas.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> negacionistas, insolidarios, egoistas, conspiranoicos, fachas, fundamentalistas, ultras, intolerantes, retrogados, irresponsables, terraplanistas, nazis, machistas, (ponga aqui su prefijo)fobico... o simplemente gilipollas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 388918



En resumen: le tienen miedo a todo.

Sobretodo a todo

Y en particular atodo

A veces intentan disfrazarse a lo filemon
Pero están tan ciegos igual que rompetechos

Porque comúnmente, se encuentran subrallando palabras en el libro viejo de su vida, el cual no encuentra más que dolor y sufrimiento. En las solapas se pillan hasta los dedos, se les cae al pie, se visualizan a síismos en parajes exóticos o incluso se tratan de amargar a sí mismos la existencia con un vinagre parecido al que les daban a los traidores en el siglo 5Ac

Se tratan de refutar así mismos pero es curioso cuando te ponen un espejo en frente y los ves ahí quejándose una vez tras otra, llorando, venga a llorar. Una oda Lacrimossa eterna. En buckler, por supuesto. XD
Incluso su propio cuerpo es un "círculo vicioso".

De ahí que rueden rueden igual que las ruedas de un tractor, o un camión, camióff xD tienen una vodka muy grande o pequeña. "Si loscuras comiesen piedras del río"

Vamos a fingir ahora que sus parientes de cuaresma roja sus hermanos son otros. Y así quizás salve la vida.

Os animo a todos los del foro a insultar a los rojos de esta manera, aunque se travistan de color verde, jajaja

A por ellos, oe


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> negacionistas, insolidarios, egoistas, conspiranoicos, fachas, fundamentalistas, ultras, intolerantes, retrogados, irresponsables, terraplanistas, nazis, machistas, (ponga aqui su prefijo)fobico... o simplemente gilipollas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 388918



Pues quitando a la sabater, son todos tíos inteligentes, la verdadera élite.

Seguramente a este "Sanz Rodrigo de Córdoba" que trata siempre de mediar entre rojmoros y blancristianos y siempre acaba en el fondo del mar del internet, ni aun con tácticas sacadas de un mal libro de psicología de primaria. 

Si esta sociedad valorase la inteligencia, serías mas tonto que un arao. Hay que ser leído y culto, interesarse, buscar las fuentes, etc.

Alguno os tomáis la política tan a pecho, como el san rodrigo de córdoba (un santo que acabó en el fondo del mar por hablar de cristianos en tierras musulmanas) que es mejor no darle hostia gramatical a mar-cial (el parcializado)


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Para perezoso sos vos. Lo del clickbay se nota que te la sabes bin. Los 20 centimos supongo que los conoces de primera mano  y los 3 o 4 post... La gente tenemos cosas que hacer en ved de estar pendientes de tí y de tus caquitas a darte de hostias (literalmente hablando, claro)
De lo mismo no se habla, se habla de cosas buenas y lo del día de la marmota, veo que no entiendes de ninguna manera la diferencia entre el nexo del clima y el horario del reloj. Se ve que despilfarras tu dinero en apuestas y te quedas fuera, frío frío jajajaja

Menudo quote o cuate pelao estás hecho, un negruzco faisán, con alucinaciones ya y de todo.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (31 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Además que se nota que no tienes ningún argumento en tu roídra cabezuela. XD

Dí en bucle nacis avestruz nazis avestruz nazis avestruz ninininini


----------



## ischainyn (31 Jul 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



se cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición...que cobres tú 0.20 no significa que a los de VOX se lo paguen a eso, muerto de hambre, que a ellos se lo pagan al doble, tontorron


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

Un marroquí le corta el cuello con un cristal a un sacerdote en Barcelona


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

Moros por la calle con cuchillos y policia local se hace el tonto.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

SOCIALMUGROSO ALIADE INFILTRADO NOS SEÑALA EN TWITTER POR NUESTRA GITANOFOBIA


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Ago 2020)

Economía: - Ex sicario financiero de la judiada canta la traviata


----------



## Gatopardo (1 Ago 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Por estás cosillas no es bueno follar a partir del sexto mes de gestación, el feto se lleva todas las ostias en la cabeza y sale tonto sin remedio


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Ago 2020)

NOS VAN A ASEDIAR DESDE ÁFRICA YA


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2020)

Detienen a un ladrón multireincidente en Olot con dos quebrantamientos de condena

_Según informa la policía, al joven, de *nacionalidad argelina*, se le atribuyen además otros delitos como un robo en interior de vehículo y *dos quebrantamientos de condena* cometidos entre uno y otro arresto._


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Ago 2020)

Es la segunda vez que llamo a la policía por ruidos de unos vecinos panchos y las dos veces aparecen sin medidor (sonómetro), ¿se puede hacer algo?


----------



## Volkova (2 Ago 2020)

el ignore no da para tanta mierda


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

La oleada de pateras con positivos por Covid siembra la alarma en la Región de Murcia


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

Monedero y sus locuras


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

Volkova dijo:


> el ignore no da para tanta mierda



Gracias.







Te voy a romper las piernas o meter en el ignore

"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

SÍ, ESTÁ PASANDO: He aquí la milicia negra fuertemente armada de...Gran Bretaña


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

El Estado Islámico avisa que, cuando conquiste España, 'venderá a todas las mujeres y niños'


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

El PSOE incumple la limitación de aforo del Pleno del Congreso y abarrota su bancada


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

Vídeo que demuestra que Negros y Moros no huyen del hambre y el negocio que hay detrás de la invasión de Europa


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Ago 2020)

El Estado Islámico avisa que, cuando conquiste España, 'venderá a todas las mujeres y niños'


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Ago 2020)

Alemania progre: Un afgano viola a una niña de 11 años, un juez lo deja en libertad y al cabo de una semana viola a otra niña


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Ago 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Los negros la vuelven a liar en ALBACETE


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Ago 2020)

Wakandalona, el alcalde Albiol intenta razonar con un grupo de monos pagapensiones


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Ago 2020)

Hice prácticas en ONG sólo para inmigrantes y respondo a vuestras preguntas.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Ago 2020)

Los rojos permitiriais que vuestra hija se follase a NEGROS o MOROS?...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Ago 2020)

VÍDEO: Negrita de Guinea Ecuatorial con el CI justo para cagar en la taza del baño viene a España para darnos lecciones.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2020)

J.L. Escrivá: "es completamente falso que el IMV vaya a provocar un efecto llamada". Hoy: llegan 108 invasores argelinos en 10 PATERAS a Cartagena


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2020)

La denuncia de Vox ante la Fiscalía contra el fiscal e Iglesias complica el caso Villarejo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2020)

La cloaca eres tú


----------



## hanschristian (10 Ago 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


>



Roma es un hijo de puta como tú.

Otro progre de mierda que quiere estar en misa y repicando. En los platos y en las tajadas. Lo típico de un progre.

¿Sabes lo que te deseo? No que te vayas a vivir a donde haya gitanos: sino que una sola familia de gitanos se vaya a vivir cerca de donde estés.

Y que el karma haga su trabajo.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Ago 2020)

hanschristian dijo:


> Roma es un hijo de puta como tú.
> 
> Otro progre de mierda que quiere estar en misa y repicando. En los platos y en las tajadas. Lo típico de un progre.
> 
> ...




Todo el que no piense como yo es un "progre".

Todo el que no piense como yo es un "facha".

Tiene razón Roma, sois la misma puta mierda.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Ago 2020)

Coronabicho: - Asi es como han dejado los negros ilegales el pabellon de albacete con camas de donó INIESTA.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Ago 2020)

Uno de "los niños" de Teresa Rodriguez (mena marroquí de 17 años) atraca un supermercado en Málaga y hiere a un empleado de un disparo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Ago 2020)

Uno de "los niños" de Teresa Rodriguez (mena marroquí de 17 años) atraca un supermercado en Málaga y hiere a un empleado de un disparo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2020)

¿Son los judíos globalistas los principales enemigos de occidente?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2020)

Más y más PATERAS de POLLAS NEGRAS viniendo sin parar


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2020)

Internacional - No se como no ve el gobierno, que la situación con los negros es INSOSTENIBLE


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Ago 2020)

Comienza la operación sustitución. Barcos enormes de ONGs van a por migrantes


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Ago 2020)

La generación nacida en los 90 está destruida


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Ago 2020)

Muestran como será el "español" del futuro de continuar el Plan Kalergi y la invasión africana


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Ago 2020)

¿Es mentira o es verdad? Eso es lo importante.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (16 Ago 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> ¿Es mentira o es verdad? Eso es lo importante.



Que el OP es retrasado mental es total y pura verdad.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Ago 2020)

Pero ej que Vos no ha entrao en el gobienno... ¿sabeh?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Ago 2020)

Barcelona - Grupito de multiculturales conflictivos entra en un local para apalizar una pareja [Video]


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Ago 2020)

Barcelona - Grupito de multiculturales conflictivos entra en un local para apalizar una pareja [Video]


----------



## Taxis. (18 Ago 2020)

Brutal agresión a una mujer de 85 años en la puerta de su casa en Valencia


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Ago 2020)

Noticia: - NUTRICIÓN: La ONG follanegros Médicos Sin Fronteras, condenada por explotar a sus captadores de socios en España


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Ago 2020)

Fantasían con crear una unión de moros, negros , latinos y gitanos para acabar con los blancos


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Ago 2020)

DIPUTADA SE QUITA LAS BRAGAS Y HACE MENCIÓN A LOS "ESTERCOLEROS MULTICULTURALES"


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ago 2020)

Un muerto y seis heridos, tres de ellos guardias civiles, al intentar 300 inmigrantes saltar la valla de Melilla


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Ago 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Eres el payaso del foro.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ago 2020)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Eres el payaso del foro.



Caca, pedo, culo, pis. ñeeeeeeee


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Ago 2020)

Toca largarse de España


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Ago 2020)

80.000 colombianos,30.000 hondureños y 30.000 marroquíes llegaron a España el año pasado.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Ago 2020)

EL PROGRAMA POLITICO PARA LA SALVACION NACIONAL


----------



## Debunker (30 Ago 2020)

Los gitanos llevan 500 años por Europa, en todos los países donde viven o han vivido, son la misma cosa.

En 500 años no han conseguido ni a uno de sus miembros que destacaran por cualquier cosa tanto buena como mala, a excepción de la farándula. 

Que en mayoría son delincuentes por supuesto, ese tío dice que conoce gitanos que trabajan , yo solo conozco a trabajadores gitanos en los mercadillos y abiertos a cualquier trapicheo de lo que sea. Que alguien me mencione un gitano trabajando de camarero, albañil, mecánico o simple profesor de la infancia, no he visto ni uno a lo largo y ancho de España y con muchos años a mis espaldas y eso que entiendo que alguién habrá entre ellos que trabaje porque son muchos y llevan muchos años en España. 

La peor experiencia que yo tuve en la vida fué a mediados de los 90,s cuando yo opinaba como el del vídeo y pensaba que a los gitanos no les dábamos oportunidades y estaban demonizados en nuestra cultura, y entré en contacto con ellos porque me tocó hacer mercadillos, de aquella experiencia solo puedo decir que son los hdp más grandes que yo me haya cruzado jamás en la vida , un libro podría escribir de sus putadas, siempre te sorprendían con una putada más grande que la anterior, te robaban, te engañaban, te destruían y eso precisamente porque los respetabas y le dabas voto de confianza, si yo hubiera desconfiado de ellos me habría protegido contra ellos pero fue mi buenismo lo que hizo que me jodieran al infinito y más allá.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Internacional - El islam, la natalidad y las matematicas


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Esto es Francia, sin más (vídeo)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Un negro, un moro, UN JUDIO o UN MASON ha hecho algo en algún sitio.

Bueno, pues el NEW JEW TIMES llama abiertamente a LA REVOLUCIÓN si Trump gana las elecciones

puffff, que pereza leer a los nazis antisemitas.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Noticia: - Negros de BLM destrozan un restaurante y agreden a los clientes


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Eres españolito y no puedes irte de vacaciones? El gobierno de España te dedica estas imágenes.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

*''Individuos'', ''varones jóvenes'', ''personas sin identificar''... = extranjeros*


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2020)

URGENTE: PODEMOS NEGOCIA CONTRARRELOJ PARA QUE CON UNA SIMPLE DECLARACIÓN JURADA SE PUEDA COBRAR EL INGRESO MÍNIMO VITAL


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2020)

Llegadas en patera disparadas desde 2017 y sobretodo 2018


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2020)

Noticia: - Detenido un 'mena' por difundir fotos de una educadora desnuda en el centro de acogida de la Casa de Campo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Ene 2021)

Un NEGRO golpea, intenta estrangular, roba el bolso y casi viola a una chica en La Coruña


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Feb 2021)

INVASORES ROBAN MOTOS A REPARTIDORES


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2021)

Sociedad: - Un negro con dinero es una tragedia: El rapero negro Lil Uzi se implanta en la frente un diamante rosa de 24 millones de dólares


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2021)

No falla, siempre son los mismos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 May 2021)

Siguen los nazis con sus cosas nazis.






MONITORA ENTREGANDO PAQUETES DE SEGARROS A AMEGOS MENAS EN CENTRO DE MENORES, SEGUID REMANDO Y PAGANDO IMPUESTOS


Y AHORA A PAGAR PEAJES EN LAS CARRETERAS, HDLGP




www.burbuja.info





y luego dirán de las feministas.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 May 2021)

Nazis y sus cosas nazis.





__





Una joven de 18 años, herida grave tras recibir más de 10 puñaladas de su exnovio, un marroquí de 25 años


En ocasiones me encanta la multiculturalidad.




www.burbuja.info






Manual de la buena feminista:

- Como criminalizar al hombre con noticias sensacionalistas y amarillistas



Manual del buen nazi:

- Como criminalizar a otras razas y religiones con noticias sensacionalistas y amarillistas


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 May 2021)

__





Gente más conflictiva y peligrosa = morenos de piel ¿casualidad?


Exceptuando españoles, rumanos robacarteras y gente del Este que suelen dedicarse a mafias de índole económico, ¿os habéis fijado en que los colectivos por excelencia en cuanto a delincuencia a pie de calle y crímenes violentos en España, son todos de piel morena u oscura?. - Tanos - Moros -...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pabloom (11 May 2021)

Los gitanos me caen bien desde aquel día que echaron a ostias de su barrio a los putos independentistas cagalanes. 

Con los moros estamos en deuda por ayudar a Franco a limpiar España de rojos

Los únicos que sobran aquí, porque son auténtica basura, sois los rojelios de mierda


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 May 2021)

Noticia: - Menas jugando con un doberman.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 May 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Can you fly, Mamadou? Muere un negro multireincidente al caer de un 6º piso cuando intentaba entrar a robar en una vivienda de Coruña


Muere un joven en A Coruña al caerse desde un sexto piso cuando intentaba robar El fallecido escaló por un andamio instalado en un edificio de la calle Doctor Fleming y en el patio de luces fue descubierto por un vecino, lo que le obligó a agarrarse a una tubería que cedió MARCOS MÍGUEZ ALBERTO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Jun 2021)

Nazis con sus cosas nazis.





__





Hay delincuencia en Andalucia?


Al igual que warcelona da asco y madrid está ahí casi a la par con warcelona entre panchitos y menas, ¿en andalucía no hay demasiada delincuencia o qué pasa?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Jun 2021)

Sociedad: - Según youtube, NO EXISTEN ATAQUES DE MUSULMANES, JOOOOODER.


Iba a poner un vídeo para ilustrar una respuesta al subnormal profundo de @Alamán cuando he encontrado algo dantesco. He puesto en youtube Muslims attack, o sea, ataque de musulmanes, no attack to muslims, o attack muslims... sino ataques perpetrados por ellos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Jun 2021)

__





NIGGA SENEGALÉS PAGAPENSIONES SE NIEGA A PAGAR LA CUENTA DE UN BAR Y LLAMA PUTA ENTRE OTRAS COSAS A LA DUEÑA DEL BAR


GRACIAS PSOE, GRACIAS PODEMOS POR METERNOS ESPECIMENES COMO ESTE EN ESPAÑA EN VEZ DE DEPORTARLOS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JmDt (26 Jun 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> Rien ne va plus.
> Apuesto por los esquimales.



Te parece poco haber satanizado a todos los hombres españoles....

Si se ponen bajo la lupa los crímenes de moros etc... ME LA PELA.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Jun 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Te parece poco haber satanizado a todos los hombres españoles....



Sois LA MISMA BASURA HUMANA


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Jul 2021)

__





NIÑE MARROQUÍ AMPUTA BRAZO a TRANSEÚNTE en la calle en CATARLUNYA


Yo hoy ya me he arrodillado de 20 a 22h para pedir perdón por ser blanco y ducharme cada día. BLM manda en el vídeo aparece un niñe de piel oscura, probablemente ingeniero altruista, que sin querer le corta el brazo a un transeúnte que finalmente se lo han tenido que amputar. no debo decir que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Jul 2021)

__





Comentemos amistosamente estas estadísticas de criminalidad tan curiosas


Y partamos de la base de que la población extranjera supone el 8,4% de la población en País Vasco ( a 1 de enero de 2020). Resumen: las estadísticas de criminalidad son fascistas y franquistas, en cualquier momento se dejarán de disgregar los datos por nacionalidad, porque discrimina...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Jul 2021)

2 nuevos españoles enseñando sus ancestrales costumbres a los vecinos de Lérida. Vienen los mejores.


Atentos al comentario final de un colega de estos seres de luz.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Jul 2021)

Un menor de 17 años muere apuñalado por la espalda en un túnel del barrio de Pacífico de Madrid


Un menor de 17 años ha muerto esta noche en Madrid tras recibir al menos cuatro puñaladas por la espalda en el túnel de la calle de Comercio, en el barrio de Pacífico del distrito madrileño de Arganzuela. Los médicos del Samur han tratado sin éxito de reanimar al chico durante más de media hora...




www.burbuja.info





Seguimos para Bingo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Jul 2021)

Boomers boomeando.






*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM ASI LA PALMARAN LOS VACUNADOS


A ver cuanto aguanta el video la censura. En resumen: Microtrombos causados por la proteina espiga >> hipertension pulmonar >> sobreesfuerzo de la parte derecha del corazon >> palmarla en 3 anyos De la wiki en ingles Prognosis PAH is considered a universally fatal illness, although...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fredesvindo (17 Jul 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Caca, pedo, culo, pis. ñeeeeeeee



y el mamporrero nº 1 de la izquierda trastornada


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2021)

__





Economía: - Morolunya con tasas de criminalidad por encima del tercer mundo


Aquí están las tasas de criminalidad en España, los sangre sucia de los catalanes y encima se les suman que por encima del 60 % ya son africanos + rumanos, ya hay mas inmigrantes en morolunya que morolanes. La noticia y números que no sorprenderán a nadie, pero esta bien darle un visionado para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Ago 2021)

__





Noticia: - Unos marroquis apuñalan a varios jóvenes en Córdoba, una de las victimas está en estado grave


https://cordopolis.eldiario.es/cordoba-hoy/sucesos/jovenes-heridos-gravedad-reyerta-madrugada-arenal_1_8187165.html Tres jóvenes han sido hospitalizados, uno de ellos en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos, tras verse implicados en una violenta reyerta entre dos grupos, ocurrida de madrugada en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CHEPÚNIN (2 Ago 2021)

Este tío seguro que su mujer es una trasnochada de estas "Pilingui" que escribe en un diario de poca monta ... Jjajaja

Y él, seguro que es un acomplejado cabizbajo que maldice su mala suerte foreando, dándole al manubrio, drogándose para soportar el día a día y ... Se habrá puesto el nombre porque se llama así el bar de abajo de su casa. Lo que los vecinos piensan de él, es un gran misterio (a voces) hahahaha

Gran recopilación! Pacma se lo pagará en especie.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Ago 2021)

Estoy en Francia y flipo con la inseguridad que hay


Llevo una semana en el sur de Francia durmiendo en mi coche y disfrutando de la naturaleza . Y la delicuencia y criminalidad es multiplicado X5 en españa. El nivel de salvajismo es brutal .Leyendo el periódico y según me han comentado gente de la zona . una mujer de 89 años robada, golpeada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Ago 2021)

__





Un marroquí (18) intenta degollar a una voluntaria (24) con quién mantenía una relación desde hacía algo más de año y medio [CEUTA]


La trabajadora social, de 24 años de edad y natural de Linares, ampliaba su declaración este lunes en los juzgados de Ceuta, mientras que el joven inmigrante marroquí ingresaba en prisión preventiva a la espera de juicio Un joven marroquí de 18 años de edad ha ingresado en prisión preventiva a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Ago 2021)

Que cansinos son los Voxquimanos.






ESTE ES EL M0R0 QUE INTENTÓ ROBARLE AL SEÑOR DE 77 AÑOS


booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom en todo el cerepro




www.burbuja.info






Son más pelmazos con sus mentiras que el hijo de un mormón y una feminista.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2021)

__





| última hora | ---> MUSULMÁN ASESINA A UN CURA EN FRANCIA. EL MISMO MUSULMÁN QUE QUEMÓ LA IGLESIA DE NANTES EL AÑO PASADO.


https://www.europapress.es/internacional/noticia-asesinado-cura-oeste-francia-presuntamente-manos-autor-incendio-catedral-20210809131619.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2021)

__





Sociedad: - Periódico PNV: Que haya bandas de extranjeros apalizando a vasquitos es culpa de...¡¡¡la "fatiga pandémica"!!!


Acojonante. Que haya bandas de MENAS apalizando a vasquitos es porque los pobres deben estar cansados de usar mascarilla y gel hidroalcóhólico: https://www.deia.eus/actualidad/sucesos/2021/08/09/fallado-mayor-parte-detenidos-tenian/1142468.html Tan peculiar "diagnóstico" lo emite un "experto"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Ago 2021)

ELPAIS: Ya nos van a traer una primera remesa de afganos


https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/espana/2021-08-11/espana-prepara-la-evacuacion-de-afganos-que-trabajaron-para-sus-militares-y-cooperantes.html%3foutputType=amp




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Ago 2021)

4 Menas intentan robar a Dani el Rojo en Barcelona


Resumen : 4 menas intentan robarle, Dani le pega un par de ostias a 2 de ellos y los otros 2 se van corriendo. Él mismo insinúa que hay mas delincuencia hoy día en BCN que en los 70's.honkhonkhonkhonk Para el que no lo conozca, "dani el rojo " ( se llama Daniel Rojo Bonilla ) fue atracador de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Ago 2021)

Ya faltaba la "noticia" sensacionalista y alarmista del día.






Tres marroquíes drogan, violan y torturan con cigarrillos y cucharillas incandescentes a una joven de 18 años


La Guardia Civil ha detenido hoy a dos hombres de nacionalidad marroquí por drogar, violar y torturar a una joven de 18 años en la isla de Formentera. Un tercer implicado, de la misma nacionalidad, habría huido a Marruecos, según informan fuentes de la Benemérita. Según denuncia la víctima, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Ago 2021)

Ayer estuve en Zaragoza y flipe con el cambio a peor que ha pegado ! ( va camino de Barnatroit 2.0 )


Buenos días ! ayer ande por la tarde por Zaragoza , y ande desde mas o menos a la Plaza de Toros a la zona Tubo y Pilarica , por la calle Conde de Aranda y realmente flipe como se ha derroido la ciudad en años! Un absoluto guetto, morería dominando la calle Conde de Aranda y alrededores, niggers...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Ago 2021)

Libertad para los marroquis detenidos por la violación múltiple en Formentera


Sigo sin ver manifestaciones feministas por las calles y carteles con YO SI TE CREO... El Juzgado de Instrucción número 2 de Ibiza, en funciones de guardia, ha decretado este lunes libertad provisional para los dos detenidos por la presunta agresión sexual múltiple ocurrida en Formentera. La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Ago 2021)

No podían faltar las 25 noticias diarreas sobre el tema.





__





Inmigración: - MENAS atacan a fotógrafo en Zizur Mayor (NAVARRA) y DESTROZAN su local - ayuntamiento progre


He vivido en Zizur varios años, mis padres y hermanos siguen viviendo ahí, NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA en la puta vida había pasado algo así... gobierno municipal: abertzales semi podemitas + bilduetarras Gobierno Municipal - Ayuntamiento de Zizur Mayor Zizur Mayor: en 2006, Zizur...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Ago 2021)

Afgano, piso y paguita, españolito joven, paro, piso compartido y madrinfernal


El españolito se va refugiado de su Zamora natal al Madrinfernal, a un piso patera con otros inmigrados en el bus regional. Una vida de mierdacurros, sin futuro. Abdul, en su mierda aldea cabrera de la montaña afgana, un dia lo suben en avion, aparece en Torrejon, España, pais que se la sudaba...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Ago 2021)

__





Internacional: - . Una rubia le da una bofetada a un negro, y el nigga la revienta a puñetazos a ella y a su novio.


Esto paso' en unjuego de futbol americano. Lo que no esta claro es el motivo de la pelea, pero deduciendo que es una mujer blanca, de seguro el negro la queria robar o violarla, es que no veo otra explicacion. ¡Mujer abofetea al hombre en el juego de los Steelers y deja fuera de combate a su novio!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Ago 2021)

Moraco le pega una ostia a su mujer en la boda, para que ya vea quién manda


Que vaya el aquellarre feminista a poner orden. ¿O si son moritos, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas?.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Sep 2021)

Voy a tener que ampliar lo de "un negro, un moro..." a "Un negro, un moro, un etniano..."

En fin... son sus costumbres nazis y hay que respetarlas









Sucesos: - Clan gitano okupa dos casas de un pequeño pueblo de Tractoria con alcalde de la CUP


Quejas por 2 casas okupadas en un pueblo del Urgell La Guàrdia d'Urgell, de poco más de 100 habitantes || Los vecinos denuncian ruidos y se declaran “impotentes” y “molestos” Vecinos de La Guàrdia d’Urgell, un núcleo de Tornabous de poco más de cien habitantes, se declaran “impotentes” y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Sep 2021)

HASTA LOS COJONES DE LA INSEGURIDAD: Panda de MOROMIERDAS arranca los dientes de una paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol (Madrid)


Ayuso HDLGP, aquí están tus niños de nuevo liándola, maldita pta: https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/abci-turba-arranca-dientes-salvaje-paliza-joven-durante-atraco-202109040138_noticia.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Las víctimas de la paliza en Sol por parte de unas banda de moros, eran miembros de las FCSE







www.burbuja.info


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Sep 2021)

Usar la palabra moro o negro es delito. Hay que decir arabico o moreno. O usar los números pantone.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Inmigrante con machete en metro Lavapiés la gente huye aterrorizada por el túnel


Metro cierra la línea 3 entre Lavapiés y Plaza de España incluyendo Sol y Callao y Metro oculta la verdad que tiene que contar Alvise. Otro día más en el mundo infernal rojo pepero. Seguid votando al PP babosos follagordas. *NOTA: Para los que no conozcan Madrid, Lavapiés es una plaza y un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2021)

INMIGRANTE BEBIDO DESTROZA UNA FALLA EN VALENCIA







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Sep 2021)

Marroquí viola a una muchacha en Granada centro







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Ataque de menores sudamericanos a Casal Fallero con varios heridos.


https://actualitatvalenciana.com/un-grupo-organizado-agrede-a-una-decena-de-falleros-de-tres-forques/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Sep 2021)

__





Mena Marroquí: En mi país no robaba, ni fumaba, nunca hacer cosas malas... La culpa es de España







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - NUTRICIÓN: Periodista progre catalana explota: es acosada sexualmente en la calle por inmigrantes y por un taxista pakistani: "Barcelona está podrida"


La periodista Ingrid Garcia, acosada por un taxista en el Raval de Barcelona "Barcelona está podrida", con esta demoledora frase la periodista catalana Ingrid Garcia explica una situación que ella misma vivió este sábado por la noche en el barrio del Raval de Barcelona. La mujer...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

Que afán de notoriedad tienen algunos.






*Tema mítico* : - BRUTAL, BRUTAL, BRUTAL puya de César Vidal a Federico Jiménez Los Santos por la muerte de Elia y las vacunas "obligatorias"


Recordemos que FJLS es un firme defensor de la vacunación obligatoria así que imaginad la presión que habrán tenido todos sus empleados.




www.burbuja.info





Ya no saben como llamar la atención.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

Le Fígaro en Portada: París desbordada por la violencia de los Menas. ¿Ahora ya no es cool, Liberales?


https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-france/la-justice-debordee-par-la-violence-des-mineurs-non-accompagnes-20210909




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lábaro (10 Sep 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Un progre o un izquierdista,justificando el globalismo en alguna parte (Los listos,porque les beneficia economicamente de alguna forma.Y los tontos,porque tienen el cerebro lavado por los medios...)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Sep 2021)

__





Brote verde: - Moros en Cataluña. Cuatro individuos agreden sexualmente a una mujer en Mataró


Cuatro individuos agreden sexualmente a una mujer en Mataró Los Mossos d’Esquadra investigan la agresión sexual a una mujer el pasado miércoles en el barrio de Cerdanyola de Mataró, perpetrada por cuatro individuos a las seis de la madrugada. La víctima, fue asaltada mientras paseaba con su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Sep 2021)

__





Parece que Religiosos de Paz han acuchillado a la Etnia del amor en Valencia


Los heridos don étnicos Los caballeros se han lavado con perlan con suavizante incorporado Falta un poco de Kobic y es el vídeo prohibido




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Sep 2021)

Brutal.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Sep 2021)

ITs my bike


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

Y finalmente, Podemos desaparece


"Podemos se desangra: dimisiones en Valencia y cuadros en fuga en Madrid y Andalucía" Podemos se desangra: dimisiones en Valencia y cuadros en fuga en Madrid y Andalucía




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

1200 × 1200


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

639 × 390


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

992 × 558


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

*aqui analizando un voto al microscopio para ver


 DOMINION LO CAMBIO DE PODEMOS A VOX

O 
*
*DE VOS A PODEMOS*


----------



## hijoPutin (11 Sep 2021)

Vaya, parece ser que al OP _topenewtrall_ se le olvida actualizar el hilo con las cuatro cosas que les han ocurrido (o no) a unos homosexuales en las cuatro esquinas del _EstadoSpañol _a lo largo de un par de meses

Que han provocado incluso reuniones _de urgencia_ de Comités Estatales anti-odio, manifestaciones multitudinarias, declaraciones de ministras, el de Interior, el Presidente... y un estado general de buen rollito QUE TE CAGAS

Faro de la Newtralidac


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

1500 × 1000


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2021)

1000 × 667


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Brutal.



Me voy a inventar un neuvo palabro de neo-lengua orwelliana

Brooooomtal!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Sep 2021)

Internacional: - Video. Negros emboscan a policias en balacera y los revientan a balazos en plena via


Un matón de toda la vida con antecedentes de violencia embosca a los policías de Florida con AR-15, los policías lo envían al infierno en medio de una lluvia de balas Las autoridades de Florida publicaron el jueves imágenes de la cámara del tablero de un tiroteo con un oficial involucrado que...




www.burbuja.info





Ha faltado el ¡Booom! de la típica "noticia" sensacionalista de Burbuja.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Sep 2021)

__





Refugiado somalí APUÑALA a 5 personas incluido un niño en autobús en Italia


Apuñala a cinco personas, entre ellos un niño de 6 años, que está muy grave, en Rimini El agresor es un somalí de 26 años que lleva unos meses en Italia y podría haber actuado bajo los efectos de las drogas 12 septiembre 2021 Un individuo fue arrestado anoche en Rímini (norte de Italia) tras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - España sin frenos!! Grupo de marroquíes violan a una niña en un parque, mientras la madre lo ve y le meten una paliza







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Sep 2021)

CM Voxquimanos on fire.









Policías nacionales haciendo el ridículo: Negro maltratador hiere a 6 caballeros


«¡Ayuda, no me deja salir!»: Seis policías heridos por salvar a una mujer de su agresor en Canarias. Uno de los agentes fue apuñalado en la axila y en el pómulo. Además, le rompió la mandíbula y a otra agente la nariz. El hombre de 29 años mantenía retenida a una mujer que suplicaba ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Sep 2021)

__





Así ha quedado el militar al que intentaron matar unos moromierdas en Huesca







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Sep 2021)

__





Moro arrolla terraza en Roldan ( Murcia) Ya van 2 en pocos dias







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Sep 2021)

__





Moro arrolla terraza en Roldan ( Murcia) Ya van 2 en pocos dias







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Falcatón (18 Sep 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿Y los rumanicos qué?
> 
> Nunca se mete nadie con esa chusma cuando son peores que los moros... que los negruzos no, eh? las cosas como son.



Peor que los rumanos (especifico, sus gitanos) mil veces son los dominicanos. No he visto seres más retrasados mentales y agresivos que ellos y con gran diferencia respecto al resto de latinoamericanos. Son como simios crecidos con un autocontrol y educación a menos cero.


----------



## Gigatr0n (18 Sep 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Peor que los rumanos (especifico, sus gitanos) mil veces son los dominicanos. No he visto seres más retrasados mentales y agresivos que ellos y con gran diferencia respecto al resto de latinoamericanos. Son como simios crecidos con un autocontrol y educación a menos cero.



Boah! si nos ponemos a hablar de panchitos...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Sep 2021)

Negros repartiendo amor a estudiante hispano en USA


Primero fueron los blancos, luego los asiáticos y ahora los hispanos. Lo negros tienen cariño a todo el mundo. Queda claro que no son racistas: Hostian a cualquier colectivo (menos a ellos).




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Sep 2021)

__





Moros se meten a la Rave/botellodromo a robar en vlc...


La chavaleria en Valencia no va a dejar de ciegonear porque el gobierno lo diga. Y todos los fines de semana se peta un sitio por las afueras que no concretare. Es un sitio mitico que si te paseas por la escena underground Valenciana conoceras de forma practicamente inevitable. Al ser un sitio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Sep 2021)

Un afectado por el volcán, hablando bien claro +inmigración


Con dos cojones. No le falta razón , unos en hoteles de 4 estrellas pagado por el gobierno y otros en polideportivos durmiendo en el suelo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Sep 2021)

__





La bomba que viene: el Gobierno legalizará a todos los menas sin papeles


Y el PNV azuzando para que se lleve a cabo lo antes posible. Menudos traidores a sus propios votantes.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Sep 2021)

¿Recordais a los inmigrantes alojados en Canarias?


Una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras. Buenas tardes. Debatamos amistosamente.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Sep 2021)

Un moro acosa a mi pareja, dónde comprar spray antiosos?


Para resumir e intentar no dar muchos detalles, hay un moro "paciente" de mi pareja que le ha comentado de esperarla fuera del trabajo, que tiene una buena edad para tener hijos y demas lindeces. Esto no parece gran cosa pero es un moro que ha recibido varios balazos por tema de drogas, un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Sep 2021)

A mi primo le están haciendo bullying sus compañeros marroquís.


Va a 3° de la ESO, tiene una depresión de caballo y llega a casa con el cuerpo lleno de cardenales. El año pasado mandaron a uno al hospital de una hostia y perdió la mitad de sus dientes, este año ha empezado todavía peor y mi primo me cuenta que con solo tres semanas de clase ya no puede más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Exterminador (27 Sep 2021)

Y blanco tambien.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Sep 2021)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Y blanco tambien.



Sí, por supuesto, también puede subirme el hilo, poniendo hilos de burbuja donde se persiga al hombre blanco, por el simple hecho de serlo, pero vamos... que eso es más cosa de webs feministas que de Burbuja.

Aquí, en burbuja, sólo se publican hilos alarmistas sobre otras razas no blanco-arias y otras religiones que no sean la ultra-católica.


----------



## El Exterminador (28 Sep 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Sí, por supuesto, también puede subirme el hilo, poniendo hilos de burbuja donde se persiga al hombre negro, por el simple hecho de serlo, pero vamos... que eso es más cosa de webs de frikis que feministas
> 
> Aquí, en burbuja, sólo se publican hilos alarmistas sobre otras razas no blanco-arias y otras religiones que no sean la ultra-católica.



Corregido


----------



## pagesitofeliz (28 Sep 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> TIRA AL IGNORE, HIJO DE PUTA



A mi ser un maricon me es un pelin raro o simplemente diferente, pero presumir de ser un adicto en poner al ignore al personal que no piensa y actúa más menos igual que el interfecto me es simplemente o mismito que una memez.
Andele andele?.
Anda que?.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Sep 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A mi ser un maricon me es un pelin raro o simplemente diferente, pero presumir de ser un adicto en poner al ignore al personal que no piensa y actúa más menos igual que el interfecto me es simplemente o mismito que una memez.
> Andele andele?.
> Anda que?.



Meto en el ignore a quien me mete a mi.
Es recíproco.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (28 Sep 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Meto en el ignore a quien me mete a mi.
> Es recíproco.



Pero si el pagesitofeliz simplemente intentaba ser feliz como hace constar en su avatar y poco más.
Oye hermosura no me importa me metas en tu ignore pero collons tio antes mira de que aiga algún maricon y a ser posible sea a mi medida y gusto.
Anda que no?.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Sep 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Pero si el pagesitofeliz simplemente intentaba ser feliz como hace constar en su avatar y poco más.
> Oye hermosura no me importa me metas en tu ignore pero collons tio antes mira de que aiga algún maricon y a ser posible sea a mi medida y gusto.
> Anda que no?.



Yo no le he puesto en el ignore.

De hecho... si le hubiera puesto no podría escribir en este hilo (además, de que ya he llegado al máximo de clones que puedo bloquear, sólo se permiten 1000).


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Sep 2021)

Ayer un moro en First Dates dijo algo incómodo.


Lo sé porque he visto este twit, pero no me entero de qué va la cosa. Parece que le ha dicho a la chavala que cuando sea su pareja se acabó lo de vestirse como una meretriz LOL. Ya saldrá el video y valoramos el vestido de la chica y el chadismo del moro. Me encanta encnder el ordenador y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Sep 2021)

__





Noticia: - Ya está la misa telediario usando los camioneros ingleses para meter negros por Italia.


La misa tve saca que han importado 700 moronegros en barco a Italia para acto seguido sacar que la gente se mata en UK por falta de mano de obra camionera. Mientras funcione la impresora el globalismo es imparable, aceptadlo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (29 Sep 2021)

__





Fallo en la Matrix: La Sexta. Los disturbios son provocados por moromierdas y guarros piojosos antisistema


Hay que darles más pagas a los moros, por eso roban. Y los españoles venga a remar que hay que mantener a los delincuentes extranjeros.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SuperMariano (29 Sep 2021)

Los mismos cuñados que dicen "ejjjque los moros cuando hay un atentado no se solidarizan" luego cuando el supremacista blanco Brenton Tarrants hizo el atentado no salieron a manifestarse tampoco, la famosa doble vara de medir


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Oct 2021)

MENA asesina a un marroquí en Bilbao a plena luz del día


Así fue el apuñalamiento mortal en Abando Un menor de 16 años apuñaló mortalmente este jueves a un joven de 28 en la parte trasera de la estación de Abando-Indalecio Prieto. El autor de la cuchillada fue detenido unas horas más tarde en un centro de menores en un barrio de Bilbao...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Popuespe (1 Oct 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿Y los rumanicos qué?
> 
> Nunca se mete nadie con esa chusma cuando son peores que los moros... que los negruzos no, eh? las cosas como son.



Este fulano (que no está para dar lecciones de nada) les dedicó un vidrio en su día.


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 Oct 2021)

Popuespe dijo:


> Este fulano (que no está para dar lecciones de nada) les dedicó un vidrio en su día.



El torbe... pffff! otro pelagroso


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Oct 2021)

__





Fallo en la Matrix: La Sexta. Los disturbios son provocados por moromierdas y guarros piojosos antisistema


Hay que darles más pagas a los moros, por eso roban. Y los españoles venga a remar que hay que mantener a los delincuentes extranjeros.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Mena asesina a Ex-Mena en Bilbao +ojoSensibles


https://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8788387




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Un MENA la lía en un autobús


Es acojonante la impunidad con la que estos sujetos hacen lo que les sale de los cojones. Y si le dices algo te salen con el comodín del eres un racista.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

__





Dominicano raja la nuca a un chico y asalta un centro de salud en Zaragoza


Agrede con un cúter a un joven y acaba asaltando un centro de salud de Zaragoza El sospechoso fue reducido en el Inocencio Jiménez tras romper varios ‘pc’. Antes intentó robar a un joven en el Parque Grande y le hizo un corte en la nuca 26·09·21 La Policía Nacional estaba detrás de él después...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Un MENA la lía en un autobús


Es acojonante la impunidad con la que estos sujetos hacen lo que les sale de los cojones. Y si le dices algo te salen con el comodín del eres un racista.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

He tenido trifulca con etnia y lo he grabado (Amenazas, pitbull y agresión)


No voy a postear el vídeo. Puede que si comparta alguna captura suelta, pero no voy a desvelar el contenido por motivos legales. Fase 1: Contacto. Domingo pasado, 23h, bajo a la plazuela de mi casa con la perra. El bicho está mayor, tiene 13 años y casi no oye, tiene un tumor en el pulmón...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

__





Moros en patera celebrando la llegada a españa


6 pateras de Moros llegando a la costa de Malaga celebrando su llegada La salida La llegada Bab el oued entre Hier et Aujourd’hui - زهاولنا البحر الابيض المتوسط | Facebook




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

Combo con extra de racismo.






Negros se cabrean con los menas por robos y.... Sucede esto , Mogadiscio


3324 #WARcelona (@3324cat) twitteó: Baralla multitudinària a Girona després del robatori d’un telèfon mòbil. https://t.co/UcBA9F7BQY




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Oct 2021)

Sociedad: - MENAS rajan y le dejan la cara a un empleado de RENFE como el mapa de Afganistan.


Un taquillero de Renfe apuñalado en la cara por dos jóvenes que se negaron a ponerse la mascarilla LUIS F. DURÁN Madrid Actualizado Lunes, 4 octubre 2021 - 19:04 Compartir en Facebook Compartir en Twitter Enviar por email El empleado recibió varios cortes en la cara y en los brazos al tratar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - [Tema Serio] ¿Por qué los negros no han desarrollado tecnología, ciencia o civilización en ninguna parte del mundo?


¿Acaso son retardeds? No racist just fact. *Aporto fotos como en todo buen hilo no deben faltar.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Oct 2021)

¿Alarmismo feminista?
¿Exageraciones feministas?
¿Crear psicosis contra los hombres?

Ahora viene la 2ª parte, po parte de los nazis de VOX.
¡Los menas y los okupas nos invanden!





__





Madrid EN ALERTA por una violentísima banda de 20 MENORES MAGREBÍES


Madrid, en alerta por la 'banda del botellón' que asalta a jóvenes en la calle de forma organizada los fines de semana Esta banda del botellón, compuesta por unos 20 menores, aprovechan las convocatorias para beber alcohol para robar cada fin de semana teléfonos móviles y carteras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ischainyn (7 Oct 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> Tío, yo entiendo que por la mañana estés más sensible de los buenos pollazos que te mete tu novio negro cada noche, tienes dudas, te planteas hacia donde va la relación, te escuece el culo, no quieres ser otra más, te entra la llorera...
> Intentaremos hacerlo mejor pero no te prometemos nada.



Te di el zank en su tiempo y hoy, año y medio más tarde la he vuelto a reeler....de las citas más buenas que he leído en el foro, que risas me he echado


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Oct 2021)

__





Sociedad: - MACHETEROS. DOMINICANO atacado a MACHETAZOS. TeleMadrid: "Recibió varias heridas de arma blanca en la espalda y el brazo".


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Buscan-jovenes-atacaron-machetes-Getafe-0-2384161596--20211005060958.html Buscan a tres jóvenes que atacaron a otro con machetes en una plaza de Getafe La Policía investiga un ajuste de cuentas o un conflicto entre bandas Entorno de la calle Jazmín...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Oct 2021)

__





UN AFRICANO DETENIDO TRAS ACOSAR A UNA JOVEN Y CLAVAR UNA BOTELLA A SU NOVIO







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Oct 2021)

Hasta los Hobbits son ya niggas y menas


En la nueva serie de Amazon del señor de los anillos los hobbits serán niggas, chinorris y segarroamegos. También serán de sexualidad no binaria. Los Hobbits de la serie del Señor de los Anillos no serán todos blancos Esta serie cuenta con la bendición de la familia de Tolkien a diferencia de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Oct 2021)

Os cuento mi fantasía. A ver si os pone tanto como a mi


Noche electoral PP y VOX sacan mayoría absoluta. VOX con suficiente fuerza como para pedir entrar en el gobierno. Ayuso tras volver a arrasar en las madrileñas de 2023 tiene suficiente poder como para presionar a Casado que si o si el gobierno debe incluir a vox Entonces yo decido buscar es...




www.burbuja.info








*TRAMA ROYUELA SEGUNDO EXACTO

PARA LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE SEAIS DE VOX*

*A TRAVES DE 2 CONTACTOS MILITARES*

*SE LE HIZO LLEGAR A SANTIAGO ABASCAL Y PASO DEL ASUNTO*

​


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Oct 2021)

Bueno.... también se pueden incluir a "los panchitos".

Lo que haga falta con tal de ser racista.







Noticia: - Manifestación contra España de guarros y panchitos en Madrid el 12-O: "Descolonicémonos, ni olvido ni perdón"


DIRECTOSesión de control al Gobierno en el Congreso El otro 12 de octubre: "nada que celebrar" en la marcha de reivindicación y folclore indigenista Miles de personas asisten en Madrid a un desfile que reclama retirar a la jornada el carácter de fiesta nacional — Aplausos al rey y pitidos al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Oct 2021)

Bueno... también les valen los pobres.






Los pobres dan asco


Son los únicos culpables de su situación y además de inutiles son envidiosos de quién prospera Viva el rico y en trabajador con aspiraciones!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Morito pagando las pensiones a inspector policía en autobús de Zaragoza (por no llevar bozal)


El inspector hospitalizado por la paliza de mohamé.............




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Oct 2021)

LA HIJA DE BILL GATES SE CASA CON UN MORO


Una boda millonaria en Nueva York: Jennifer, la hija de Bill Gates, se da el’sí, quiero’ con Nayel Nassar Jennifer Gates y Nayel Nassar han dado un paso más en su relación. La pareja se ha casado este fin de semana en una celebración por partida doble. Pese a que se comprometieron en 2020, no ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - MAGREBÍ LE PROPINA una PALIZA a un POLICÍA FUERA DE SERVICIO en un AUTOBÚS


Estos no son como los remeros estrogenizados que agachan la cabeza




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Oct 2021)

Yo si fuera calopez no le pagaría los 20 céntimos a quien posteara noticias de negros o moros siendo violentos

Es tan poco noticia como si alguien posteara que un animal ha mordido/picado a un humano en algún lugar del mundo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Mohamed protesta: "vienes a España y las ONGs te buscan cursos de mozo de almacén..."


La Asociación de la Prensa de Madrid ha calculado que, desde que se creó la primera licenciatura de Periodismo en 1974, se han matriculado más de 70.000 periodistas en España, pese a que la cifra de contratados ronda siempre los 10.000. Cada año se gradúan alrededor de 3.000, una cifra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Oct 2021)

EL INSPECTOR DE POLICÍA AGREDIDO POR UN M0R0MIERDA NO SE DEFENDIÓ POR MIEDO A LOS MEDIOS


lo están diciendo ahora mismo en 7nn.tv. han contactado con compañeros del inspector y les ha asegurado que evitó en todo momento defenderse para que no saliera en la prensa el típico titular de "brutalidad policial" y por miedo a perder la placa. tiene contusiones en un ojo, ha pasado la noche...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Oct 2021)

Lugares BARATOS y sin MORONEGROS para vivir en Catalunyeee


Pongo de alquiler vacacional la casa y quiero comprar otra + vivir de renta más trabajillos que hago. Presupuesto menos de 70 mil a ser posible, 80 maximo. Quiero casa, nada de pisos. Sí tiene que ser en Catalunyeee por temas fiscales, familiares y de proximidad con la casa que alquilo, bien...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Oct 2021)

Salou (Tarragona) fuera de control, MENAS atacando a turistas con palos y cinturones: vídeo


Salou fuera de control: vídeo de menores agrediendo turistas con palos y cinturones En Salou en invierno hay pocos turistas, pero este fin de semana, coincidiendo con la celebración de la prueba del mundial de rally, el RACC Catalunya - Costa Daurada, se ha llenado de extranjeros. La gasolina...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Insurgent (21 Oct 2021)

Este CM es repugnante, dan ganas de meterle el interculturalismo que pregonan con una fragua al rojo vivo en toda la cara. 
Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Oct 2021)

Esto si que es una novedad.

Ahora ya no sólo se odia a los moros, también a las moras.  

La cosa es odiar como sea.






Inmigración: - MORAS INDIGNADAS porque la COMIDA de CÁRITAS no es SUFICIENTE







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Oct 2021)

Para 2050 la población islámica será casi el doble que la actual


The Future of World Religions: Population Growth Projections, 2010-2050 | Pew Research Center Habrá aproximadamente 1.200 millones más de musulmanes ese año. El cristianismo habría aumentado en 750 millones y los ateos en 100 En términos relativos el Islam aumentará fuertemente, el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

Vecinos gitanos contra MENAS: "Nuestras hijas no pueden salir a la calle porque algunos internos las INTENTAN VIOLAR" (Palma de Mallorca)


(Nota: Los vecinos son de la etnia y parece que este partido de MENAS vs etnianos lo van a ganar los etnianos) https://www.ultimahora.es/sucesos/ultimas/2021/10/20/1311313/centro-menores-son-roca-direccion-norai-comunica-vecinos-cambio-ubicacion-para-centro.html Unas 300 personas se manifiestan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

__





Menas abusaban de chicas en un centro de menores


Una tutora denuncia que falsos menas abusaban de chicas en un centro de menores de Ibiza. Ana Gregorio fue expedientada y cesada como educadora del centro Pare Morey de Ibiza tras destapar numerosas irregularidades. Una empleada del Consell de Ibiza, Ana Gregorio Roig (Ibiza, 1969), denuncia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Una ARMERA PANCHITA llamada ANA GUTIÉRREZ dio a ALEC BALDWIN el revólver cargado diciéndole que estaba "seguro"


Lo citan de pasada en un artículo centrado en que el progre Baldwin consiguió que parte de sus currelas abandonasen el rodaje por las pésimas condiciones de trabajo, entre otras cosas por las INSEGURAS condiciones de trabajo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

__





Noticia: - NUTRITIVO artículo de El Confidencial: “Barcelona se pudre junto el mar”, la infecta leprosería de moronegros y okupas”


Los progres de El Confidencial se lamentan de la degradación de Warralona. Barcelona, en tierra de nadie Ya hasta panfletos de extrema izquierda como El Confidencial hablan abiertamente que Warralona se ha convertido en una leprosería inmunda de negros, moros, separatas, perroflautas y demás...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Oct 2021)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOOOOM , 4 AMEGOS intentan destrozar la cara a una mujer de 30 años en Vitoria por ser guapa.


La chica de 30 años caminaba sola en el barrio de El Batán en Vitoria cuando se vio rodeada por los presuntos agresores que no le robaron nada. La joven regresaba a casa sola y observó que estaba siendo seguida por varios jóvenes a los que intentó distanciar para llegar a su domicilio. Tras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Oct 2021)

Sucesos: - Pateros con Hotel 4 estrellas, 20 € diarios y una señora de 103 años en La Palma cagada y abandonada en un pabellón sin ropa interior


El vídeo empieza donde está marcado. ¡SALIMOS MÁS FUERTES!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Oct 2021)

Bueno, parece que también les molestan los judios.





__





Internacional - Chad Zemmour se la saca y hace que una mora berreante se quite el velo para él


El vídeo sigue, pero en pornhub.




www.burbuja.info






Me pregunto si hay alguien que no les moleste.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Oct 2021)

Sociedad: - Apresado morito por cometer varias travesuras.


Detenido un joven marroquí en Lanzarote por cometer tres robos y mostrar los genitales y masturbarse ante sus víctimas El individuo, de 19 años, tiene antecedentes policiales y ofreció gran resistencia cuando fue arrestado por la Policía Comisaría de la Policía Nacional en Arrecife, cuyos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Oct 2021)

(VIDEO) Okupas marroquíes dejan sin casa a 140 autistas y discapacitados en Rivas, feudo de Podemos


¿Como era la frase esa tan popular en el foro? ah si... no se podía saber.... sonrisa: meparto: Unos okupas marroquíes dejan sin casa a 140 autistas y discapacitados en Rivas, feudo de Podemos "Luis Pérez de la Maza, director técnico de la Fundación AUCAVI (Autismo calidad de vida)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Oct 2021)

__





El magrebí que dio una paliza a un policía tenía un expediente de expulsión que Marlaska no ejecutó


X La Policía ha detenido al hombre que agredió a un agente en Zaragoza. ALFONSO EGEA/ LUIS MIGUEL MONTERO 26/10/2021 13:57 ACTUALIZADO: 26/10/2021 14:21 El ciudadano de origen magrebí que agredió brutalmente a un inspector de la Policía Nacional de Zaragoza el pasado 10 de octubre y que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Oct 2021)

¡Ay!, se me olvidaron los hilos racistas de los "tira-flechas".

Que despistado soy.






__





"Me metieron hasta una botella": la víctima de la violación grupal de una banda latina cuenta el horror que vivió


Detienen a tres Dominican Don't Play por secuestrar y violar en grupo a una mujer a la que grabaron vídeos. Las bandas latinas ingresan 185.000€ semanales, duplican pandilleros y se crean ya grupos solo femeninos. La víctima de la presunta violación grupal por parte de seis miembros de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Oct 2021)

__





[desayuno] nigga le mete un sopapo a feminazi en el metro


sacado de fc




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

__





Crisis: - Quien alimenta a los negros del top manta?


Costa del Sol, montones de negros vendiendo zapatos falsos, bolsos, etc. Hay más negros que gambas guiris. Las 2 de la tarde, y aparecen todos los negros con bandejas iguales tipo comida de avión, todos papeando en el paseo marítimo la misma comida envasada en bandejas de aluminio cuadras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

__





Menudos hijos de puta de políticos europeos que traen esta barbarie


Veamos. ¿Alguno de vosotros votó del presidente de la UE al Herman van Rompuy? Lo mismo con todos esos presidentes de la UE, un paripé y han hecho lo que les mandaba en todo momento el judío Soros.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

__





Menudos hijos de puta de políticos europeos que traen esta barbarie


Esto ha ocurrido en Bélgica




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## El OJT flamígero al PSOED (31 Oct 2021)

Yo personalmente, haría de tí @mariscalelimpsrcial2 un estandarte de la crítica contra la neo-religion feminista, te pongo un link actualizable, con un ejemplo bochornoso de un par de inteligencias reducidas a 0 donde da igual el.contexto, se utiliza para dar propaganda.

Bajo mi punto de vista, el feminismo en realidad lo que desea es una buena follada ideológicamente hablando, y sexualmente.

Debido que lo tendrán difícil/imposible en casa encontrar dicho placer, imagínate.









“Para mí, ser feminista es hacer lo que yo quiero en mi carrera musical”


Erin Memento es cantante, compositora e ingeniera de sonido: "Las mujeres siempre lo hemos tenido más difícil, pero en este momento se nos están ofreciendo oportunidades y sabemos aprovecharlas”




www.eldiario.es





Da un poco de cosa verdad?
Por cierto, dada la inteligencia (su grave carencia) destilada por usuarios tal que @MarcialElImparcial2 @pagesitofeliz @PELMA MÁSTER que se ve a distancia que es una persona con mucho tiempo libre por razones Peculiares, porqué te haces multis y te contestas , porqué te pegas a ti mismo esos repasos tan tristes? Da mucha vergüenza ajena y risa a la vez


----------



## El OJT flamígero al PSOED (31 Oct 2021)

Jajaja por mucho que te esfuerces haciendo el ganso con cosas totalmente carentes de utilidad, mejor harías en juntarte con gente (yo) para "hacer propaganda" y trabajar de cara a un beneficio común. Así tu pensamiento político sería más bueno y tú más feliz XD @MarcialElImparcial2 pero claro, está el tema que estás escocido, bastante.

A ver qué dices, niño tonto


----------



## El OJT flamígero al PSOED (31 Oct 2021)

¿Otro multi? Pero responde y deja de hacer el ganso, tonto. Mira que eres pesado, y razista-nazi pero de verdad... Si te mirasen las IPS por más que uses VPNS-Paco de esas de suscripción se acaba viendo por una rendija muy chiquitita. Tonto bipolar


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

Londres antes y Londres ahora, inmigración y tercermundización galopantes.


YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees. Y este es el futuro que nos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skymir (31 Oct 2021)

rejon dijo:


>



A ese negro hijo de puta deberían quemarlo vivo, como casi a cualquier negro que venga del sur. Son animales de bellota, saben hablar de milagro y cuando lo hacen su idioma solo lo entienden los monos


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Oct 2021)

El post n.º 1, el que abre el hilo, habla de gitanos,



MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


>



Comento:
La Estación de Cercanías (trenes) era la terminal de la línea que unía Barcelona y Mataró. A partir del 31 de mayo de 1989 se empezó a desmantelar el llamado ramal de Marina, esto es, el tramo que unía la Estación de Sant Adrià del Besòs con la mencionada Estación de Cercanías, incluyendo también las estaciones de Poblenou y Bogatell. La idea era que los viajeros no tuviesen que sufrir las continuas pedradas lanzadas al tren por los gitanos que viven en las zonas costeras de estas poblaciones. No pocas veces lograban romper los cristales y herir a los viajeros, como mínimo psicológicamente. Pues bien, siempre eran gitanos esos que lanzaban piedras y los hechos son los hechos. Hizo bien RENFE de desviar la trayectoria de los trenes, ahora van directos de Sant Adrià del Besòs al Clot y por zona más alejada de la costa, de ellos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/canibal-en-accion-adivinad-la-raza-video.1643245/


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - La Policía mata a tiros a un africano que intentaba robar con un machete a las puertas de un ambulatorio de Villaverde


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4880273/0/la-policia-mata-a-tiros-a-un-hombre-que-intentaba-robar-con-un-machete-a-las-puertas-de-un-ambulatorio-de-villaverde/; https://www.vozpopuli.com/espana/madrid/policia-hombre-cuchillo-villaverde.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

__





Moro haciendo de las suyas: Un detenido por una brutal violación a una mujer de 40 años en Lleida


La Guardia Urbana de Lleida detuvo la madrugada del 4 de noviembre a un hombre como presunto autor de una violación a una mujer de 40 años en los alrededores de la Seu Vella de la capital del Segrià. Según ha avanzado el diario 'Segre' y ha confirmado a Efe la policía local, a las 03.00 horas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - "Vecinos" piden justicia por el negroide con machete eliminado hoy en Villaverde


Testigos piden "justicia" ante el hombre abatido por la Policía en Villaverde




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Un grupo de magrebíes rodea y agrede en directo a un reportero


PROGRES CULPABLES.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Ni en los pueblos de mierda te salvas de la marronada


Hace 20 años, la gente problemática del pueblo eran familias de mala reputación o algunos gitanos que vivían del mercadillo. Vivo en un pueblo de menos de 5.000 habitantes. Existe la gente joven (camareras, repostadores, ninis y cajeras) no es dificil del todo encontrarte gente de 35-50 años...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Inmigrantes ilegales PARALIZAN EL AEROPUERTO DE PALMA al HUÍR de un avión marroquí desviado a Palna de Mallorca


Inmigrantes ilegales paralizan el aeropuerto de Palma al huir de un avión marroquí Todo apunta a un aterrizaje de emergencia por una falsa urgencia médica a bordo de un avión de la aerolínea Air Arabia Maroc que realizaba la ruta Casablanca-Estambul...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

Sucesos: - Detenidos seis menas por encerrar y amenazar a dos cuidadoras en Fuerteventura


Parece que no les abrazaron demasiado.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Nov 2021)

Feminazi agrede a reportera de Estado de Alarma por grabar a negros. Video


Asi son las votantas feminazis de Irene Montero, Sánchez, Monica García y Colau. Feas y taradas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Nov 2021)

Una buena noticia: Los inmigrantes detenidos por huir tras aterrizar en Palma son acusados de sedición, entrada ilegal y desorden


A ver si va para adelante la causa Los inmigrantes detenidos por huir tras aterrizar en Palma son acusados de sedición, entrada ilegal y desorden...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Nov 2021)

Mena con enfermedad mental , le dan dos pagas . Casi 2000 euros


Un compañero de trabajo me cuenta le han montado desde hace poco más de un año un centro de menas, (el chaval es joven ingeniero y se entera de todo . ) En Su Barrio saben de un mena que tiene una enfermedad mental , no deja de desnudarse y mirarse al espejo y de masturbarse 10-12 veces al día...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Nov 2021)

Bueno... para ser un buen nazi también hay que odiar a los gitanos.






Ruso enseña a pollazos a unas gitanas que robar está mal


https://files.catbox.moe/3ac6r8.mp4




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Nov 2021)

STOP CENSURA PROGRE ¡CANIBALES HAITÍ!


Hilo CENSURADO por la vergonzosa moderación de este foro. También twitter ha censurado el vídeo, pero podéis verlo aquí: https://www.cachicha.com/2021/11/alerta-se-filtra-video-de-haitianos-comiendose-una-persona-cocinada-en-la-calle-fuertes-imagenes/ ¡STOP CENSURA PROGRE!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2021)

UP


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Nov 2021)

NEGRA del PSG femenino detenida por contratar a unos matones para que apalizarán a compañera de equipo MORA y jugar ella.


Gran polémica en el equipo femenino del Paris Saint-Germain. Aminata Diallo, centrocampista del PSG y de la selección francesa, ha sido detenida por la policía gala en su domicilio de Marly-le-Roi este miércoles por la mañana en el marco de la investigación sobre el asalto que sufrió su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

Inmigración: - DARWIN ATACA: MORO DE 19 AÑOS entra a ROBAR A UNA CASA y SE MUERE XD


"ha fallecido tras participar ayer, junto a otras tres personas, en un intento de robo en una vivienda deshabitada en Heras (Medio Cudeyo), donde sufrió un corte en la arteria femoral, que ha resultado ser mortal, al supuestamente dar una patada a una puerta de cristal"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

Noticia: - Aqui os traigo el Desayuno: Moronegrada moronegreando en Euskadi


Donostia: "Hace falta más iluminación, cámaras y control" Huelga decir que es un disfrutado de lo votado de libro. Nutranse. Vecinos, comerciantes, deambulantes y guardias municipales ocupaban ayer la plaza Blas de Otero de Egia, un entorno en el que los delitos se están haciendo notar más de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

Inmigración: - San Sebastián disfruta del multiculturalismo


Protestas de vecinos de barrios de San Sebastián por que cada vez hay más violencia y robos. Por supuesto, ni uno de los que se quejan dice las palabras prohibidas, inmigrantes, magrebíes. Es el concejal del PP el que habla de los magrebíes que la están liando. Imagino que mañana mismo tanto el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Nov 2021)

__





"JOVEN" de 21 años viola a NIÑA de 14 en Torrent, Valencia


que hace una niña de catorce quedando con uno de 21 y uno de 21 quedando con una megamenor? Pa empezar... imaginate que se queria dar a la fuga en metro... en fin... Pues exactamente eso: Uno violar y la otra ser violada.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

__





Un niño de acogida se independiza y estafa 38.000 euros a la pareja de ancianos que lo crió en Alicante


El joven de 28 años vivía desde los cinco con el matrimonio, se mudó a otra casa de ellos y agotó su cuenta bancaria Un joven de 28 años de edad ha sido detenido en Alicante por presuntamente estafar más de 38.000 euros al matrimonio de ancianos que lo había acogido desde que tenía cinco años...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

Los moros reciben su dosis de agua fría en Bielorrusia


ME NUTRE




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Nov 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM Más del 42% de neonatos en Francia son moronegros







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - URGENTE TERRORISMO: Atropello masivo en desfile navideño en Wisconsin, Waukesha - al menos 30 atropellados según primeras informaciones


VÍDEO DEL ATROPELLO DE UN GRUPO DE CHICAS DE ENTRE 9 Y 15 AÑOS FOTO DEL AUTOR (BLANQUEADO POR LA CNN) Y HERMANO DEL FLORERO @César Borgia Te cito para que pongas la foto en el OP Darrel E Brooks Jr...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Nov 2021)

__





Atropello mortal en Moncloa: el sospechoso fugado ES UN MARROQUÍ que tenía una orden de entrada en prisión en una semana


Siguen los casos aislados. Otro ser de luz marroquí que comete un error en su impoluta vida. https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/abci-atropello-mortal-moncloa-sospechoso-fugado-tenia-orden-entrada-prision-semana-202111241022_noticia.html#vca=rrss&vmc=abc-es&vso=fb&vli=cm-general&_tcode=cXoyZW4x




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Nov 2021)

vigilante reduce a un moro y la gente le increpa







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Nov 2021)

__





Crisis: - Quien alimenta a los negros del top manta?


Costa del Sol, montones de negros vendiendo zapatos falsos, bolsos, etc. Hay más negros que gambas guiris. Las 2 de la tarde, y aparecen todos los negros con bandejas iguales tipo comida de avión, todos papeando en el paseo marítimo la misma comida envasada en bandejas de aluminio cuadras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Feb 2022)

Seguimos para bingo.





__





Ya sabeis burbujeros ni se os ocurra revolucionarios que el R78 os detendrá en 0 coma.


Detienen a otros tres ganaderos que asaltaron el Ayuntamiento de Lorca Que pronto detienen cuando los politicos de mierda se ven rodeados. Cuando ven su culo peligrar. Cuando el populacho se les revela y van a por ellos. Los perros policia actuan vamos.... en un santiamén. Pero si un ser de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## adal86 (3 Feb 2022)

¿Y esta mierda de hilo? ¿No jodas que hay un gilipollas del foro defendiendo a los mierda negros que nos están metiendo en pateras? 
Disfruta tus veinte páginas, pedazo de mierda


----------



## César92 (3 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Y esta mierda de hilo? ¿No jodas que hay un gilipollas del foro defendiendo a los mierda negros que nos están metiendo en pateras?
> Disfruta tus veinte páginas, pedazo de mierda



Debería vivir un mes en Salt y se le quitan las tonterías.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Debería vivir un mes en Salt y se le quitan las tonterías.



Gracias por el Up.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Feb 2022)

Un comiuniti manayer ha abierto un hilo de mierda en algún foro, da igual donde. 



MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Gracias por el Up.



Nada, para eso estamos, todos nos tenemos que ganar la vida. Es triste shitpostear, pero más triste es robar.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Ayuso disfrutando de sus menas


ANTES . Ayuso afea a Vox su posición sobre los 'menas': "¿Si es españolazo, su conducta incívica está bien vista?" ANTES . Ayuso avisa a Vox de que no aceptará que bloquee su Gobierno por aceptar menas AHORA . El ocio nocturno y Ayuso piden medidas a la delegada del Gobierno contra las bandas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Que cansinos son






 ¿Como es posible que un mena cueste 4700 Euros?


3 comidas muy buenas al día = 15 Euros Higiene mínima = 5 Euros Seguro medico / Educación = 10 Euros diarios (En España la salud y educación es gratuito pero pongo que eso es su cotización pagada por el estado) Alojamiento de interés social = 300 Euros al mes Lo mas que da es 1200 Euros al mes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Hay algunos que si no escriben una "noticia" diarrea con la palabra mena en el título... revientan






Noticia: - VÍDEO: MENAS sin control, esto es lo que promociona la PSOE y el PartidoProgre


Imposible ver el vídeo sin que te hierva la sangre. PUTO PPSOE.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Feb 2022)

__





Voooom: Solución socialista a los machetazos


Prohibir la venta de machetes. True story de ahora mismo en los noticiarios. Nos gobiernan mentes preclaras. Y Marlaska es como el Dr. Manhattan.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

Veo que los nazis odian a todo el mundo.






Son los panchitos la plaga más grande de la actualidad?


Vayas donde vayas solo música latina insoportable ,empleados panchitos y panchitas por todos lados son como las cucarachas ,después bandas latinas con machetes incluido ,son un puto coñazo y un puto cancer




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

¿Que tal esto para ir a moronegrear?


No sé si vale, o hay algún modelo oficial: Machete Espartano II Tiene buena valoración.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

Noticia: - VÍDEO: Moronegros con machetes ayer el Parla, el estercolero sosiata.


Parla ese inmundo estercolero sociata: Gracias PSOE.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/un-moro-se-entera-que-su-mujer-escribe-por-wasap-con-otro-y-le-hace-esto.1704560/unread


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

__





Negros a hostias en avión, pero el problema es USA.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

Crisis: - Pelea masiva en La Laguna (Tenerife) entre africanos, sudamericanos y lumpen local a la salida de una discoteca


Nutrios @Stock Option @Nefersen @Pirro @Guerrilla Jr.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Feb 2022)

Noticia: - Detenido un moro tras marcar el rostro de un joven con la 'sonrisa del Joker' utilizando una espada en Jaén


https://www.niusdiario.es/espana/andalucia/detenido-marcar-rostro-sonrisa-joker-utilizando-espada-jaen_18_3282570231.html Detenido tras marcar el rostro de un joven con la 'sonrisa del Joker' utilizando una espada en Jaén Alicia ArizaJaén 13/02/2022 11:44h.Actualizado:13/02/202218:45h...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Feb 2022)

__





Reyerta a machetazos y pedradas entre dos bandas latinas rivales en Tetuán


La violencia entre bandas latinas no cesa y uno de los territorios más frecuentados por estas organizaciones criminales ha vuelto a ser escenario de un enfrentamiento sangriento entre ellas. Ha ocurrido en la calle de Ofelia Nieto, esquina de Villaamil, en la zona de Tetuán. El pasado miércoles...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2022)

Noticia: - MORO asesina a una niña en Alcalá


Puta PSOE Un marroquí mata a una niña de 14 años en Alcalá del Real La PSOE está llenando las calles de moros y negros violadores y asesinos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2022)

__





Mora se pone a circular en sentido contrario durante un examen práctico de conducir [VÍDEO]


Es un simulacro de examen. Pero lo llevan en la puta sangre jajajaja




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Feb 2022)

Inmigración: - ESCALOFRIANTE video. Cake Minuesa: "MENAS sin control por Madrid". Madrid ciudad con mas asesinatos totales y x persona en 2021







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Feb 2022)

Noticia: - NEGRO estrangula a charo sosiata que le acogió en su casa


Cria negros y… Un inmigrante 'sin techo' estrangula a la mujer que lo acogió en su casa




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Feb 2022)

Ecoturista de 35 años viola a niña de 4 años en Gran Canaria... Ya está en libertad, y lo llaman justicia.


Después de violar a una niña de 4 años, el de 35 años, ya está en la calle... Alucinante. Y la izquierda rabiosa calladita. Qué asco da todo, qué ganas de hacer limpieza a fondo en este puto Reino...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Feb 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Y mira que lo dije como un disparate, pero... los nazis se superan día a día.






Familias de esquimales salen por primera vez de Groenlandia y van a Canarias.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Feb 2022)

Moros realizan violación grupal en Barakaldo


https://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/margen-izquierda/detenenidos-en-barakaldo-por-una-violacion-grupal-20220227184915-nt.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Siempre son los mismos CM.






*Tema mítico* : - Marruecos no se hace de rogar y deja abierta su valla [+2000 INMIGRANTES NUEVOS]


Pero sigamos chupando polla sOTANista. Más Videos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Mar 2022)

Refugiados huyendo de la guerra hoy en Melilla.


Todo mujeres y niños. Se les ve además desnutridos....




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cerilloprieto (4 Mar 2022)

¿Todavía no has recibido un machetazo africano? Lástima que el que te mereces se lo esté llevando otra gente por malnacidos como tú.


----------



## lefebre (4 Mar 2022)

Eso ya lo hacen los nazis del ministerio de Interior.
Enhorabuena a las agraciadas:






Ojo que esta gráfica es el aumento interanual de un año respeto a otro: Haz que pase!


----------



## machotafea (4 Mar 2022)

Subnormalitos españoles.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Mar 2022)

Escena multicultural a las puertas de una discoteca


Vaya tela




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

__





MENA tunecino muere en centro de menores de Valladolid tras ser reducido por guardias de seguridad


https://www.tribunavalladolid.com/noticias/un-joven-interno-del-centro-para-menores-zambrana-fallece-tras-ser-reducido-por-uno-de-los-guardias-de-seguridad/1646389396 Los hechos se desencadenaron sobre las 22,00 horas, cuando el joven sufrió una crisis y fue necesario la intervención de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Vaya, habrá sido culpa de nuestro racismo institucionalizado.
> 
> Traigámosle y demósle una paguita ,que paga Holanda ( o no)



Por ser un patriota , seguidor de un dios y defensor de la vida tu interes al parne te delata como un ser sin conciencia social y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Llamas nazis a quien no te baila el agua, típico rojo ignorante.
> Deja ya lo pongo yo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 376597



Ponerlo lo pone cualquiera lo dificil te es cumplir lo que exiges a los demas y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Nicors (10 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Ponerlo lo pone cualquiera lo dificil te es cumplir lo que exiges a los demas y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Querido amigo yo puedo debatir y dialogar con rojos, lo que no admito son insultos ni chorradas, ahí empleo el ignore.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Te equivocas, ya que eres subnormal.




Que facil le es insultar a uno cuando ese uno no tiene ni cultura, ni respeto y mucho menos cultura ,ni conciencia social.
Anda que?


----------



## ENRABATOR (10 Mar 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los menores deberian estar en sus paises salvo que sean refugiados de guerra, alli no hubiera sufrido la opresion y el terrible desenlace


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que facil le es insultar a uno cuando ese uno no tiene ni cultura, ni respeto y mucho menos cultura ,ni conciencia social.
> Anda que?



Gracias por subirme constantemente este hilo para que gane visibilidad (y también al que te responde jejejeje).


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

Una prostituta inteligente se hace rica cobrando por follar a quien le place y una mujer casada simplemente arruina su vida por dejar que se la follen mal , con el mismo para siempre y encima gratis.
Anda que?


----------



## adal86 (10 Mar 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



¿Pero tú eres gilipollas? ¿Qué me quieres decir con tu mierda post? Es que es tan jodidamente rastrero y mierda que no me molesté en ponerle la sufciciente atención para captarlo al cien por cien. ¿Acaso insinúas que no vienen a España miles y miles de moronegros a liarla parda y a vivir del cuento, con el beneplácito del gobierno y de los giliprogres? Es que no entiendo muy bien qué mierdas nos quieres decir con tu mensaje.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Mar 2022)

Y también que un facha de Burbuja hable de los "moronegros".


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Mar 2022)

__





Ser de apariencia humana, se afeita el culo y los huevos en medio de la calle a plena luz. Visto en la Barcelona de Colaucau.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Mar 2022)

Un refugiado Iraqui y otro nigeriano violan a una refugiada Ukra de 18 años en Alemania


https://www.bild.de/regional/duesseldorf/duesseldorf-aktuell/duesseldorf-ukrainerin-18-von-zwei-weiteren-fluechtlingen-vergewaltigt-79453682.bild.html La Ukra disfruto lo multicultularizado y el progresismo occidental NWO. Seguro que preferiria haber huido a Rusia.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Mar 2022)

Mad Max: - Actualización 13/3/22. Video: AFRICANO meando en la calle tras "CAGA en la calle" en centro de Madrid y ( ! VIDEO !)"NARCO-SALA CALLEJERA".


Las noticias que algunos no quieren que veas por aqui. Graban a una mujer cagando en la calle en Leganés Detectada nueva trifulca callejera, los vecinos denuncian: Vecinos denuncian: mujer CAGANDO en pleno centro. Testimonio de un vecino: "Tirso De Molina 14 está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Abr 2022)

Uno de los reincidentes habituales de Burbuja.






Marroquí de 15 años asesina a española de 41 años en Madrid


Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Abr 2022)

__





Negros negreando en Miami







www.burbuja.info


----------



## rondo (6 Abr 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues eso, que hoy veo muy perezosos a los CM de VOX (¿no se querrán ganar sus 0,20€ por clickbay?) y no han posteado todavía sus 3 o 4 posts diarreos de mierda, hablando siempre de lo mismo en bucle infinito hasta "El día de la Marmota" y "más allá".
> 
> ¿Próximo grupo a satanizar?
> Hagan sus apuestas señores.
> ...



Eres muy tonto follamoros,espero que el karma te recompense a ti a tu familia,a ver si te crees que somos como los podemonguer s que por un bocata de atún cagaos hilos


----------



## rondo (6 Abr 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> 0,20?
> 
> Mucho dinero me parece a mi para la basura que postean



A ti con podemos te dé una lata de sardinas para las subnormalidades que dices ya me parece mucho,mugruso


----------



## rondo (6 Abr 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Llamo nazis a los que soys nazis.
> Lo demás es derecha.
> 
> ¡Callate ya "Rojo" isnorante!
> ¿Porque los rojos dicen tonterías como estas?



Sois va con la i latina analfabeto,no debes tener más de 12 años,anda y que mami te dé el Colacao submormal


----------

